
Police secretly track cellphones to solve routine crimes - eplanit
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/08/23/baltimore-police-stingray-cell-surveillance/31994181/#
======
ccvannorman
"In one case after another, USA TODAY found police in Baltimore and other
cities used [stingrays] .. [and] frequently concealed that fact from the
suspects, their lawyers and even judges. [!]

In the process, they quietly transformed a form of surveillance billed as a
tool to hunt terrorists and kidnappers into a staple of everyday policing."

Surprise, surprise. Well if you've got nothing to hide, ...

------
deciplex
> _“It’s how we find killers,” FBI Director James Comey said last year. “It’s
> how we find kidnappers. It’s how we find drug dealers. It’s how we find
> missing children. It’s how we find pedophiles.”_

I want to find a book of logic and beat this asshole over the head with it.
Rationalizations that can justify _anything_ justify _nothing_.

